# PrivateMDlabs



## Atom1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Anyone have discount codes? Trying to save a dollar..thanks!


----------



## Bosco200 (Sep 1, 2017)

I think healthy12 works all year round


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 1, 2017)

Haven't tried a code, but I think you'll be happy with their service.  Good experiences here and quick results.


----------



## IHI (Sep 1, 2017)

I just placed order last night after i got home, was hoping to make the half day trip this a.m. But didnt realize it had to be processed or whatever.

or since its bought and paid for can i still get on the road soon and start this trek or is it a make an appointment before you come down thing?


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 1, 2017)

Probably depends on the lab.  They use other labs, and they may vary between states.  As long as you have your order number, maybe they can get you early.
I had to bring a printed copy of the lab order.
If call before making the trip if it's that far for you.


----------



## Bosco200 (Sep 1, 2017)

If you ordered last night, the paperwork usually comes through sometime the next morning.  That's how it works where I'm at at least.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 1, 2017)

Just google them and discount code. I've always found coupon codes online for them.


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 1, 2017)

Pph763.        .


----------



## Atom1 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bosco200 said:


> I think healthy12 works all year round



Winner winner, GRILLED chicken dinner! Thanks dude! It works!


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sign up for PrivateMDLabs e-mail newsletter.  They'll send you a discount code every week.


----------



## IHI (Sep 2, 2017)

Debated finding a coupon code, but for $66 i didnt much care, trying to keep it simple to break my cherry with this format.

ordered last night, got email this a.m. About 8:30am, printed it out, drove down. 
Walked in, signed in, sat for 30 seconds, called me back, drew blood, minute later back on the road!!

very pleased so far and will post results for advice when they come back, mainly e2 concerns


----------

